# FR: has tapped me on the shoulder



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

Comment traduiriez-vous la phrase suivante:

« The guy ran up to me and _tapped me on the shoulder_. »

Mon essai:

« Le gars a couru vers moi et m'a tapé(e) sur l'épaule ???? » 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## piloulac

Le gars a couru vers moi et m'a tapé(e) sur l'épaule.
Exactement.


----------



## fetchezlavache

Désolée, mais non. C'est *tapé,* sans possibilité de le mettre au féminin.


----------



## francais_espanol

fetchezlavache said:


> Désolée, mais non. C'est *tapé,* sans possibilité de le mettre au féminin.



Merci à vous deux pour votre réponse. Pourquoi est-il impossible de le mettre au féminin?


----------



## doinel

Encore une histoire d'accord . Fetchezlavache a raison.
Il l'a tapée . Il l'a frappée ( si c'est une fille)
Mais il l'a tap*é* sur l'épaule. IL A TAPE SUR SON EPAULE.
Regarde sur le forum de grammaire, il y a plein de liens utiles sur ces accords...
Bon courage.


----------



## francais_espanol

doinel said:


> Encore une histoire d'accord . Fetchezlavache a raison.
> Il l'a tapée . Il l'a frappée ( si c'est une fille)
> Mais il l'a tap*é* sur l'épaule. IL A TAPE SUR SON EPAULE.
> Regarde sur le forum de grammaire, il y a plein de liens utiles sur ces accords...
> Bon courage.



Alors, si je ne me trompe pas "sur son épaule" est le COD?


----------



## piloulac

Non, sur son épaule n'est pas cod.

Je dirais :

a) C'est sur lépaule _de cette fille_ qu'il a tapé. ---> Il _l'_a tapé sur l'épaule.
Le pronom "l'" remplace "de cette fille" complément du nom épaule.

b) C'est _sur cette fille _qu'il a tapé. Là encore "taper" est utilisé intransitivement.

c) C'est _cette fille_ qu'il a tapée. ---> Il _l'_a tapée.
Constuction directe : "l'" est bien cod.


----------



## Lezert

pas d'accord avec Fetchezlavache et Doinel:
Je pense qu'il faut bien écrire ( si la personne qur l'épaule de qui on tape est de genre féminin, bien sur): 
_il l'a tap*ée* sur l'épaule:_ le COD est bien "l" : répond bien à la question  "il a tapé qui?", , tandis que  "l'épaule" est complément de lieu ( répond à la question il l'a tapée où?)
mais par conytre:
_il lui a tap*é* l'épaule _: dans ce cas l'épaule est COD ( répond à "il lui a tapé quoi?"), et "lui" est CO indirect


----------



## francais_espanol

Lezert said:


> pas d'accord avec Fetchezlavache et Doinel:
> Je pense qu'il faut bien écrire ( si la personne qur l'épaule de qui on tape est de genre féminin, bien sur):
> _il l'a tap*ée* sur l'épaule:_ le COD est bien "l" : répond bien à la question  "il a tapé qui?", , tandis que  "l'épaule" est complément de lieu ( répond à la question il l'a tapée où?)
> mais par conytre:
> _il lui a tap*é* l'épaule _: dans ce cas l'épaule est COD ( répond à "il lui a tapé quoi?"), et "lui" est CO indirect



Je ne suis pas francophone, mais je suis d'accord avec vous Lezert.


----------



## johndot

I, too, am becoming confused, because some of the comments seem to be contradictory. If it’s right to say “Il l’a tapée ,” where l’ is the COD ‘her’, then why isn’t it ok to say “Il l’a tapée sur l’épaule,” where l’ is (still) the COD ‘her’ ?

So I’ve done some research and I’ve come up with what seems to be the answer (though I haven’t found it written in exactly the words that I’m about to use here; perhaps someone can confirm that I’m on the right lines?).

_Taper_ is indeed a transitive verb and so if ‘John tapped Mary’ it would be _John a tapé Mary_ or _John l’a tapée._

But there would a difference if ‘John tapped Mary on the shoulder’ (and this is the bit I haven’t seen in writing): because there is now a direct object (Mary _or _her) and an indirect object (her shoulder), although the verb doesn’t actually become intransitive, it defaults to _invariable_. Therefore: _John l’a tapé sur l’épaule._

(In other words, as far as English is concerned, it would be like saying ‘John tapped (on) Mary’s (_or_ her) shoulder’; and when it’s phrased this way, the predicate is the indirect object.)

Is this something like? Comments, please!


----------



## francais_espanol

johndot said:


> I, too, am becoming confused, because some of the comments seem to be contradictory. If it’s right to say “Il l’a tapée ,” where l’ is the COD ‘her’, then why isn’t it ok to say “Il l’a tapée sur l’épaule,” where l’ is (still) the COD ‘her’ ?
> 
> So I’ve done some research and I’ve come up with what seems to be the answer (though I haven’t found it written in exactly the words that I’m about to use here; perhaps someone can confirm that I’m on the right lines?).
> 
> _Taper_ is indeed a transitive verb and so if ‘John tapped Mary’ it would be _John a tapé Mary_ or _John l’a tapée._
> 
> But there would a difference if ‘John tapped Mary on the shoulder’ (and this is the bit I haven’t seen in writing): because there is now a direct object (Mary _or _her) and an indirect object (her shoulder), although the verb doesn’t actually become intransitive, it defaults to _invariable_. Therefore: _John l’a tapé sur l’épaule._
> 
> (In other words, as far as English is concerned, it would be like saying ‘John tapped (on) Mary’s (_or_ her) shoulder’; and when it’s phrased this way, the predicate is the indirect object.)
> 
> Is this something like? Comments, please!



Not 100% sure but I think Lezert's explanation clears this up. The COD is "l'" (referring to her), but the "sur l'épaule" is the complément de lieu not a COD.


----------



## marget

johndot said:


> I, too, am becoming confused, because some of the comments seem to be contradictory. If it’s right to say “Il l’a tapée ,” where l’ is the COD ‘her’, then why isn’t it ok to say “Il l’a tapée sur l’épaule,” where l’ is (still) the COD ‘her’ ?  It is correct to say "Il l'a tapé*e* sur l'épaule"
> 
> So I’ve done some research and I’ve come up with what seems to be the answer (though I haven’t found it written in exactly the words that I’m about to use here; perhaps someone can confirm that I’m on the right lines?).
> 
> _Taper_ is indeed a transitive verb and so if ‘John tapped Mary’ it would be _John a tapé Mary_ or _John l’a tapée. Correct._
> 
> But there would a difference if ‘John tapped Mary on the shoulder’ (and this is the bit I haven’t seen in writing): because there is now a direct object (Mary _or _her) and an indirect object (her shoulder), although the verb doesn’t actually become intransitive, it defaults to _invariable_. Therefore: _John l’a tapé sur l’épaule.  Il l'a tapé*e* sur l'épaule is still correct.  Sur l'épaule is a prepositional phrase that answers the question "where", as Lezert has already explained._
> 
> (In other words, as far as English is concerned, it would be like saying ‘John tapped (on) Mary’s (_or_ her) shoulder’; and when it’s phrased this way, the predicate is the indirect object.) If you want to say "John tapped on her shoulder", you say "John lui a tapé l'épaule", in which case, lui is indirect, as Lezert explained previously.
> 
> Is this something like? Comments, please!


----------



## camille veillard

If the person who's hurt is a woman, we say "Il l'a tapée".
I totally agree with Lezert. Ans as he said, "sur l'épaule" isn't an indirect object but a "complément circonstanciel de lieu".
Johndot, I think what you found was about the pronominal verbs : *se* promener, *se *laver...


----------



## johndot

OK, got it thanks ! It is, after all, as I’d thought (thank goodness!) ; I’d been confused by the wording of some of the previous posts. Thanks all !
 
(And no, camille veillard, I wasn’t looking at pronominal verbs—I just didn’t find a sentence of the same structure. But it all makes sense now!)


----------



## piloulac

Après réflexion, je dirais :

a) cas du pronom "me -m'" (supposé féminin)
Il m'a tapée. m'=moi : COD
Il m'a tapé l'épaule. m'= à moi : COI
"me-m'" peut être soit COD soit COI.
"Il m'a tapée sur l'épaule" et "Il m'a tapé sur l'épaule" sont donc orthographiquement correctes. (Mais, comme on va voir, leur sens est différent).

b) cas du pronom "le-l'" (supposé féminin)
Il l'a tapée. l'=cette fille : COD
Il lui a tapé l'épaule. lui= de cette fille : COI
"le-l'" ne peut qu'être COD. "lui" est utilisé comme COI.
Donc :
"Il l'a tapée sur l'épaule" et "Il lui a tapé sur l'épaule" sont deux formes orthographiquement correctes. 

Cependant le sens est différent :
"Il l'a tapée sur l'épaule" (au présent- "Il la tape sur l'épaule") est rare voire incorrect et aurait un sens un peu violent.
"Il lui a tapé sur l'épaule" (au présent-"Il lui tape sur l'épaule") a le sens courant d'une petite tape amicale sur l'épaule d'une personne qu'on veut encourager ou dont on veut attirer l'attention.

Conclusion :
"Il m'a tapée sur l'épaule" comme "Il l'a tapée sur l'épaule" ne peuvent être employées que pour décrire une sorte de violence faite au niveau de l'épaule.

Dans le sens habituel de taper sur l'épaule de quelqu'un, il faut utiliser:
"Il m'a tapé sur l'épaule" ou "Il lui a tapé sur l'épaule".


----------



## johndot

Merci à vous, marget et piloulac, c’est parfaitement clair maintenant !


----------



## doinel

Piloulac,
Merci d'avoir pris le temps d'expliquer ce difficile point de  grammaire qui m'a tapé(e) souvent sur les nerfs!


----------

